# fox squirrels in georgia?



## deerhunter79 (Aug 15, 2013)

i know fox squirrels are here, but ive only seen whit and black ones or just straight black. i was wondering if we had the rusty orange colored ones. my father shot one back when he was a teenager, but its the only one ive ever seen that color. i know this color is common up north but ive never even seen one in the road... thanks


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 15, 2013)

I've seen all colors.


----------



## sherrod833 (Aug 15, 2013)

Like this?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 15, 2013)

I saw a bunch of fox squirrels in all different color phases (most all with that black head) all over GA, but never saw them like the full red ones we have here.

They look like this up here


----------



## buckeroo (Aug 15, 2013)

We have them all over our middle GA property near the Flint River. All colors too.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Aug 15, 2013)

Have a beautiful orange one mounted.


----------



## wildman0517 (Aug 15, 2013)

all over Ft Gordon


----------



## ehunt (Aug 15, 2013)

Meriwether and Talbot have plenty of them all


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Aug 15, 2013)

I see lots of different colored ones in the pine forest but don't remember any red ones in s ga.


----------



## padkisson (Aug 15, 2013)

You mean like this!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 15, 2013)

I have heard that the red phase doesn't go passed the northern part of the state.
Killed this one here in Paulding county.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 15, 2013)

btw I meant to say that our red ones dont have the black heads or white spots either.  Just straight red


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 15, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> I saw a bunch of fox squirrels in all different color phases (most all with that black head) all over GA, but never saw them like the full red ones we have here.
> 
> They look like this up here



Ossabaw Island has a huge population of fox squirrels that were supposedly brought down from MI for hunting and all are the same red phase. One survey estimated a 20:1 ratio of fox squirrels to greys on the island. They used to have a fox squirrel only hunt to try to reduce the non-native squirrels.


----------



## Mistrfish (Aug 16, 2013)

I grew up hunting them in Michigan.  Season starts Sept 15th. I only seen a few of them here and as they are so far and few in between I leave them alone.  I usually take my 22 when I go for my annual bow hunt at the farm in Michigan.  Love me some fried squirrel.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Aug 16, 2013)

We have em in ALL colors around West Central Ga, but not as plentiful as once was. Guess habitat destruction is taking its toll.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 16, 2013)

Whiteeagle said:


> We have em in ALL colors around West Central Ga, but not as plentiful as once was. Guess habitat destruction is taking its toll.


Yep,fox squirrels love them big pines


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 17, 2013)

*Fox squirrels in Ohio and Pennsylvania*

All the fox squirrels that I ever saw or killed in Ohio and Pennsylvania, when I was a kid growing up there, look exactly like this also.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 1, 2013)

wildman0517 said:


> all over Ft Gordon



I hear that! Since I've been scouting for deer bow season season recently I've been seeing quite a few. Too bad on Fort Gordon you can't hunt deer and small game at the same time! 

You have to stop deer hunting/sign out from deer hunting and sign in for small game and go back to where you just left. 

So I'm just keeping track of where I see all the squirrels so if they drive me too crazy I'll buy a small game license and some field points. 

They sure are quiet compared to grey or red squirrels!
They sneak along just like deer. How do they taste BTW?
All I've ever eaten are grey and Arizona Abert squirrels.


----------



## Hunter1357 (Sep 1, 2013)

*Fox squirrel*

I killed this fox squirrel on Sheffield WMA in Paulding county.


----------



## olroy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Jerry*

Does Jerry still walk fast while hunting? I hunted with him a lot back about 10 years ago...     Nice tailgate shot!


----------



## NotSoFastEddie (Sep 26, 2013)

I saw one while deer hunting in Dawson county a few years back.... had my 30-06 with me, so couldn't really take a shot


----------



## Ytka (Sep 26, 2013)

Whiteeagle said:


> We have em in ALL colors around West Central Ga, but not as plentiful as once was. Guess habitat destruction is taking its toll.



I've seen more since moving to Macon County than I ever saw further East. Driving past miles of pecan orchards every day gives me plenty of opportunity to see them.


----------

